# The National



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

We have not been to a show for months now, due to a "rest" after one of my cats was spayed.

But we are off to The National Cat Show on December 9th  Really looking forward to it.

It will be a long trip for us from the South West and I hope the cats can cope with the journey!

I am led to believe it is a larger than average show. Has anyone been before and is anyone else on the forum going this year?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

The National is the largest showafter the Supreme, it moved from London too Bracknell thankfully, it has always been a good show, hopefully the snow won't be so bad by then.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i used to attend the national every year when i lived in essex and it was held at olympia and i used to go with my late sister.
i remember though it did become very quiet after whiskas pulled out of the sponsorship, but i hear that it is better now.
used to have a lovely day, never wanted to come home


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's december 11th
yes i'm going but i'm not showing


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes I am showing my red oriental boy for the first time.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd love to go one year but it's a wee bit far.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Steverags said:


> The National is the largest showafter the Supreme, it moved from London too Bracknell thankfully, it has always been a good show, hopefully the snow won't be so bad by then.


It used to be the largest show after the Supreme but it no longer is Steve .... a shame as it is the oldest Cat Club but it too has suffered from declining numbers. These days some of the other clubs hold larger shows.

Good luck to all going! I am at TICA that weekend so won't see you


----------



## soopurr (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be going


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

draculita said:


> Yes I am showing my red oriental boy for the first time.


Had a quick peek at your site. Angie is gorgeous, so are your other queens, in fact all your cats are lovely  I hope you have success with your red oriental boy at the show. I adore reds :001_wub:


----------



## balimar (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep, I shall be there, with my kitty chasing her third Challenge Certificate.
And my cat's half brother will be chasing his third there too.
Fingers crossed  and wishing you all lots of luck showing and safe journey there.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

My mistake, it is on the 11th, not the 9th!

Good luck to all who are going, feel free to pop along and see us in the British section if you get time, it is always nice to meet new folk


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you dougal for your comments.


----------

